# Living costs



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there

My hubby is hoping to have an interview this week about a job in the States. There is an option of several locations, from California to Massachusettes, so this question is rather vague. He needs to know what sort of salary is reasonable. We have five kids, a mortgage in Ireland to support, and of course want a reasonable standard of living.

He is an engineer by trade, a project manager on large construction projects, and we're currently living in Australia.

What should he be asking for? I hope I'm in the right place to ask this question...

Cheers!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately for your calculations, living costs and salaries are very much tied to the region you're living in in the US. In very general terms, the coasts (East Coast and West Coast) are more expensive than the center of the US. But large cities and their surrounding area are more expensive than the countryside no matter where you go.

Other things to factor in are: commuting costs, the amount of travel (i.e. away from home overnight) he would be doing, local pay scales, taxes in each location (some states and cities have income taxes in addition to Federal taxes, others don't), company benefits on offer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Koosalagoopagoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Are the prices in US similar to UK?


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

Salaries are generally higher in the US than in the UK. This is a good thing because you will likely find you will spend more on stuff (eating out, purchases, activities, etc etc) than you might be used to in the UK. I would say start off by multiplying your GBP income number * 2 and put a $ sign in front of that number.

Just as important, make sure you receive a good benefits package that includes health insurance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Engineers make fairly good money in CA. I would anticipate anything over 80k plus great benefits. 
I would think the east coast would pay more as the cost of living is higher.


----------

